# BJJ Black Belt Rankings



## shodan_spike

Hi y'all!
   I was just wondering -- I was trying to do some research, but wasn't having any luck...as far as the Black Belt ranks are concerned, could someone help me out in understanding the differences in stripes?
As far as I've been able to tell, the stripe system in BJJ is different than in other systems....please help!


----------



## Ybot

The main orginization that does rankings is here:

http://www.ibjjf.org/graduation.htm

But, not everyone are members.  Pretty much the standard though.


----------



## shodan_spike

Thank you, YBot!  That information is very helpful in getting me un-confused!!  Thanks!


----------



## Rook

shodan_spike said:


> Hi y'all!
> I was just wondering -- I was trying to do some research, but wasn't having any luck...as far as the Black Belt ranks are concerned, could someone help me out in understanding the differences in stripes?
> As far as I've been able to tell, the stripe system in BJJ is different than in other systems....please help!


 
The BJJ black belt adds a stripe every 5 years.  This also indicates the degree of the belt - once you get a black belt, the promotions are purely based on senority nowdays.


----------



## Shogun

Rook, I was under the impression that its every 3 years. thats what I heard from Rener Gracie.


----------



## Gentle Fist

I heard 5, and then more recently 3....  Which one is it?


----------



## Gentle Fist

FROM ABOVE LINK POSTED:

3. You may request your 1st degree after 3 years as a black belt. In order to do so it is required that you have renewed your IBJJF membership card every year during the period, have gone through a first aid course and be approved in the referee course over the previous 12 months.


4. [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You may request your 2nd or 3rd degrees 3 years after being awarded the previous degree. It is required that you have renewed your IBJJF membership card every year during the period, have gone through a first aid course and be approved in the referee course over the previous 12 months.


5. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You may request your 4th, 5th or 6th degrees 5 years after being awarded the previous degree. In order to do so you need to:[/FONT]

SO I GUESS THAT IS THE ANSWER


----------



## Shogun

I asked about this recently. it depends on the lineage. Helio Gracie's lineage is different but has other requirements. its the difference between BJJ and GJJ. GJJ is what is under the gracie academy in torrance.


----------



## ibentle

Every three years as long as you're active in the art either teaching or competing.

Ishmael


----------



## aikiway24

There are a bunch of different federations for BJJ and not all are in agreement. 

Some have broken away and actually gone on their own.

It was traditionally every three years and the ijjf changed the 3 to 5 after 5th degree. 

If you go to Gracie.com, you'll see some more info on the belt ranks.

In fact if you look here: http://www.gracie.com/riofed/beltranking.html
It states that Royce is not formally certified. 

I have met black belts who have been training for years and just don't even bother with the stripes. 

I think the significance of the 1st degree is that you need to be at least that to promote enother person to black belt.


----------

